# Working as EMT in another country



## Kstarr (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm currently working as an EMT in the US but I would love to work for a year or two in another country as an EMT or equivalent. What English-speaking places recognize a US EMT license? What countries or companies do you recommend? How long is the process to get the license transferred to that country's certifying agency? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2015)

The U.S. EMT is not qualified to work anywhere else in the world.They are way too under trained


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 26, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> The U.S. EMT is not qualified to work anywhere else in the world.They are way too under trained


There's a fair number of places where the US EMT compares pretty closely to local "ambulance attendants." Granted, they're typically not the ones providing patient care and serve more as a driver for their paramedic/RN/MD partner.

Still though, your EMT license as such isn't going to directly transfer to other countries. You'll likely have to go through the training again wherever you go.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> There's a fair number of places where the US EMT compares pretty closely to local "ambulance attendants." Granted, they're typically not the ones providing patient care and serve more as a driver for their paramedic/RN/MD partner.
> 
> Still though, the your EMT license as such isn't going to directly transfer to other countries. You'll likely have to go through the training again wherever you go.


I didn't think, though, that they would take a us cert for reciprocity


----------

